# * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ***



## scripophix (7. Juni 2009)

*|director:Hier kommt mal der nächste Treff zum Brandungsangeln, dieses Mal geht es auf Ostsee-Aale.  |wavey:

Der Termin wurde auf den 11. Juli 2009 festgelegt. #v#v

Alle sind wieder dazu herzlich eingeladen! :k*

*Diese Thread hier ist zum Verabreden und für fachliche Fragen !!!  Nicht::#2:*

 *Neue Leute werden gerne gesehen, alte wie junge, erfahrene wie unerfahrene. Wir Angler sind eine Gemeinde. Es geht hier ums Spass haben.*

Und so läuft es ab (oder so ungefähr, jedenfalls in der Vergangenheit). Es wird aber alles spontan entschieden: |znaika:

 
* Wir treffen uns in Grube, nähere Info folgt per PN. * *

 Bis 19:00 Uhr sollten alle da sein. Um ca. 18.30 Uhr wird der Grill angemacht. *Wer früher kommen möchte, ist auch kein Problem. Jeder bringt Fleisch, Würstchen und Getränke mit. Der eine oder andere bringt Brot oder Salat oder Soße oder oder oder mit. Wir haben bisher nie genau aufgeteilt. Nachher kommt der eine oder andere nicht, dann fehlt was. So wird das Nötigste da sein. Wer etwas besonderes mitbringen möchte, sehr gerne. Grillkohle sollte auch mitgebracht werden.

==*>* Neue Zeit: Ab etwa *21.00 Uhr* geht es dann ans Wasser zum Angeln. *<*==

Es sollte aber darauf geachtet werden, das vorher und während des Angelns nur wenig Alkohol getrunken wird. Wir setzen uns hinterher wieder zusammen und dann können die Belege auf den Tisch. #g Geangelt wird nüchtern.


----------



## scripophix (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Die Anmeldungen können gerne per PN erfolgen (wenn jemand überraschend aufkreuzen möchte).


----------



## SimonHH (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

hm...mit (???),bitte.danke.


----------



## nemles (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Ich erst mal ohne ?  :q


----------



## scripophix (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Ja, gerne vermerkt, nemles alone und simone mit drei fragwürdigen...|evil:


----------



## macmarco (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Wolltet ihr net an die Elbe den Tag und dort auf Aal???


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



macmarco schrieb:


> Wolltet ihr net an die Elbe den Tag und dort auf Aal???


Nöööö !!! Das war am 13.06 geplant


----------



## scripophix (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Stimmt - und da kann ich nicht, weil ich an einem sonst anglerfreien Gewässer fischen darf |rolleyes:q


----------



## macmarco (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Nun seh ich das auch.. dat ist ja mitten inner Wochen ... Tjaaaaa.... wie gern wäre ich da mitgekommen


----------



## scripophix (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Häää ?

Wo lebst Du denn gerade? Oder immer noch angeschlagen ...

Wir baden und angeln immer nur am Samstag!


----------



## macmarco (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Häää ?
> 
> Wo lebst Du denn gerade? Oder immer noch angeschlagen ...
> 
> Wir baden und angeln immer nur am Samstag!



#q#q#qHoppla.... Juli|splat2:
Na kann ja mal vorkommen :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Moin Moin
Ja ich würde auch mal wieder richtig Aalen,
Setz mich auch mal auf die Liste.
MINIBUBI

Bitte kein Applaus:vik::vik::vik:





Das mach ich selber


----------



## scripophix (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

(Ganz leise erledigt, merkt ja keiner, stehst auch an Nr. 1... :q)


----------



## Schwarzwusel (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Setz mich auch mal auf die Liste.


 Sauber Norbert !!!!!#6#6#6


PS: Denk an die Knobibudder...


----------



## scripophix (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Denk an die *Knobibudder*...




Hmmm, was weiss ich da nicht ? |kopfkrat

Die gilt ja wohl nicht als Aalköder, oder ?

Könnte es da etwas zu essen geben, was ich nicht ... - ach nee, würde der Herr Wusel doch nie machen, nicht wahr... ;+

Hmmm...


----------



## SimonHH (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Hmmm, was weiss ich da nicht ? |kopfkrat
> 
> Die gilt ja wohl nicht als Aalköder, oder ?
> 
> ...




doch...macht er


----------



## MINIBUBI (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Moin Moin
Knobibudder ist mit ganzen Früchten.
Da beist nicht nur nicht kein Aal an.#:
Legger auf toast und du kriegst kein Kuss mehr.|smlove2:

MINIBUBI


----------



## scripophix (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> doch...macht er




Du meinst, der würd' uns für'n Stück Knobibudda ... - neeee, dat würd' er nich.... 

Oder etwa doch ?! ;+


----------



## Sargblei (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Vielleicht werd ich ohne Angel mal vorbeischauen ...allerdings mit dem GPS Fishfinder Hund.   Wenn das geht.;+|rolleyes
Mache vom 04.07.-11.07. Urlaub in Kellenhusen , und Grube bzw. Dahme ist ja nur ein Katzensprung.


----------



## SimonHH (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Du meinst, der würd' uns für'n Stück Knobibudda ... - neeee, dat würd' er nich....
> 
> Oder etwa doch ?! ;+





jep...wird er.definitiv!


----------



## Schwarzwusel (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



SimonHH schrieb:


> jep...wird er.definitiv!


 Auf jedenfall....... da kannste ein drauf lassen....|supergri


----------



## scripophix (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



Sargblei schrieb:


> Vielleicht werd ich ohne Angel mal vorbeischauen ...allerdings mit dem GPS Fishfinder Hund. Wenn das geht.;+|rolleyes
> Mache vom 04.07.-11.07. Urlaub in Kellenhusen , und Grube bzw. Dahme ist ja nur ein Katzensprung.


 

*Sehr schön. Wenn Du mir den vierbeinigen Fischfinder mal leihst lad ich Dich zum Grillen ein.*

*Keine Angst, ich will ihn nicht wegen der Fischfindung. Ich denke doch, dass er ganz wuselig beissen kann, oder? So in Wadenhöhe vielleicht... ???* :q

*Ich verstehe meine Vorfreude (kommt gerade tierisch auf) garnicht...*


----------



## scripophix (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall....... da kannste ein drauf lassen....|supergri


 

*Warte ab, ich werde es tun !*


----------



## celler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

man wie peinlich.
im anderen trööt hab ich mich soeben zum horst gemacht ;-)


wegen der frage auf was ihr angeln wollt.....

für doofe steht es ja sogar in der überschrift :-(


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



celler schrieb:


> man wie peinlich.
> im anderen trööt hab ich mich soeben zum horst gemacht ;-)


 Ist nicht so schlimm Horst !!! 
Kann jeden mal passieren.......:g..............|supergri


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

na so viel leute scheinen ja nicht zu kommen..

liegt wahrscheinlich an eurem alkohol verbot.........


----------



## gluefix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Moin Leute,
bis auf Widerruf bin ich dabei. Eigentlich sollte dem nichts entgegen stehen, wenn mir nichts außergewöhnliches dazwischen kommt #6.
Gruß Benni


----------



## xmichix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

weis nicht ob ich kommen kann werde mal nachsehen#d|wavey:


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



celler schrieb:


> na so viel leute scheinen ja nicht zu kommen..
> 
> liegt wahrscheinlich an eurem alkohol verbot.........




*es kommt 'nen richtig deftiger haufen leute, jedenfalls nach vorankündigung. 

der einzige, den der nichtalkohol abhält, bist - offen gestanden - du, lieber horst.*

im augenblick ist die liste "wer fehlt" kürzer als die der ankündigungen...


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

nene,nicht mich stört es,ich trink nicht........

war auch eigentlich mehr ein geg du zicke.
warte mal ab wie das mit der teilnehmer zahl noch wird.
sprech da auch erfahrung......
ist ja noch ein wenig hin,die absagen kommen immer erst kurz vorher......


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



celler schrieb:


> du zicke.



zicke ist weiblich, passt nicht


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

gut,dann eben du BOCK


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



celler schrieb:


> gut,dann eben du BOCK



passt, jetzt fehlt aber die zicke !

und nu ?


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Was`n mit Euch los???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

*Ich bocke ...* :q:q:q


----------



## celler (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

und ich zicke.........;-)


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Wegen Einrichtung des Angelplatzes (Zelt, Dreibein, Montage ?) gibt es die Anregung *etwas früher zu starten*. Bisher war 19.00/19.30 Uhr Treff und ca. 22.00 Uhr Beginn des Angelns. Beginn evtl. ab 21.00 Uhr ?

Dann wäre der Treff auch etwas früher...

Meinungen erbeten...


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Von mir aus, 


Wenn Du ca. 1 Stunde brauchst, um Zelt, Dreibein und Montagen klar zu machen.....:q


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



nemles schrieb:


> Von mir aus,
> Wenn Du ca. 1 Stunde brauchst, um Zelt, Dreibein und Montagen klar zu machen.....:q




Ich nicht, es sind doch die M's dabei. Bei mir kann's auch Marion machen... :q:q:q


----------



## nemles (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Bei mir kann's auch Marion machen... :q:q:q



 Okey, ihr habt alle Zeit, die Ihr braucht ..... Wann starten wir dann...mit Angeln???:q


----------



## scripophix (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Wenn wir fertig sind... #d|uhoh::q#6


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Meinungen erbeten...


Meinetwegen können wir auch schon Freitag anfangen und bis Sonntag durch machen.


----------



## scripophix (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Jaja, in Deinem Alter... - da gibt's Samstag morgens statt Brötchen eher 'nen Rettungswagen |uhoh:

Trotzdem bist Du zur Zeit Meinungsführer... :q


----------



## MINIBUBI (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Meinetwegen können wir auch schon Freitag anfangen und bis Sonntag durch machen.


 
Moin Moin
Hy Micha wie lange brauchts du den um ein Zelt und ein Dreibein aufzustellen?
MINIBUBI


----------



## celler (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

denk mal die neu vorgeschlagenen uhrzeit ist ok.....

21 uhr aufbauen ist top und gibnt noch genug zeit zum klönen..


----------



## scripophix (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

*O.k., ist geändert, es geht also früher los.*


----------



## Schwarzwusel (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Hy Micha wie lange brauchts du den um ein Zelt und ein Dreibein aufzustellen?
> MINIBUBI


 Tja Norbert Du weist ja im zunehmenden Alter duert dat all bidden länger....|supergri


----------



## celler (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

dat kannst laut sagen.
immer mitte rentner an strand.
dat dauert immer schon stunden bis die ihr auto ausgeladen haben...........


----------



## MINIBUBI (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Moin Moin
Micha haste das vom Celler gelesen?
son jungspund muß sich von uns Abhalten lassen. Und nu son Spruch.
:cweil nichts beist
Wir müssen dann gut zureden |bla:"Celli das ist doch nicht so Schlimm auch wir haben mal angefangen" u.s.w.

Mach dir auf was gefast,das wird wieder so eine Taschentuch Verteiler Veranstaltung.
Gruß MINIBUBI


----------



## celler (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

verwechslung............

ich hab immer jut gefangen auf den treffen.
naja,vielleicht nicht gut aber SCHNEIDER war ich nie.....


----------



## scripophix (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

*Ich behaupte:* Der Fang eines guten Ostsee-Aals ist ausserhalb der Häfen = am freien Strand ein anglerisches Highlight und erzeugt ähnliche Gefühle wie eine schöne Mefo.

Celler: Wenn du am 11.7. kein Schneider bist und den Zielfisch besser als wir fängst, dann darfst du über die "Alten" lästern, aber das zu schaffen wird richtig schwer, glaube mir, richtig richtig schwer


----------



## celler (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

na gut,wir werden sehen ..........


----------



## MINIBUBI (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



celler schrieb:


> verwechslung............
> 
> ich hab immer jut gefangen auf den treffen.
> naja,vielleicht nicht gut aber SCHNEIDER war ich nie.....


 

Moin Moin
Wuste ich Doch
Nichts als:c:c:c
und ausreden.
:q:q:q
MINIBUBI


----------



## SimonHH (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> *Ich behaupte:* Der Fang eines guten Ostsee-Aals ist ausserhalb der Häfen = am freien Strand ein anglerisches Highlight und erzeugt ähnliche Gefühle wie eine schöne Mefo.
> 
> zugestimmt #6
> 
> Celler: Wenn du am 11.7. kein Schneider bist und den Zielfisch besser als wir fängst, dann darfst du über die "Alten" lästern, aber das zu schaffen wird richtig schwer, glaube mir, richtig richtig schwer



...und wenn er es nicht schafft :





G N A D ExxxxxIHMxxxxGOTTxxxx!!!


----------



## nemles (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> dann darfst du über die "Alten" lästern, aber das zu schaffen wird richtig schwer, glaube mir, richtig richtig schwer




Wieso? Was ist denn an Lästern so schwer???#c:m


----------



## scripophix (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Dann machen wir ihn zum Matze Crusoe, ehemals Celle ...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Oder er macht sich selber wieder zum "Horst"....|supergri|supergri


----------



## pj6000 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

man man man.....
das ihr immer auf wehrlose Geschöpfe losgehen müsst, dass grenzt ja schon fast an mobbing!
Naja, haupsache immer auf die kleinen großen(ups bin ja auch klein)|kopfkrat.

Man sieht sich am Wasser,


----------



## HAI-score (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Moin Mädels,
hab mich laaaange nicht gemeldet aber hier bin ich wieder!

Hier schreiben ja immer noch die gleichen Leute, schön dann wird es ja auf keinen Fall langweilig.#6

Am 11.07. würde ich auch gern mal wieder mitmachen aber das wird wahrscheinlich terminlich nicht klappen.|evil:

Melde mich jetzt mal wieder öfter im Anglerboard!:vik:
(habe ich mir jedenfalls vorgenommen)

Gruß von Andreas aus Celle


----------



## Schwarzwusel (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Mönsch Andreas !!!
Schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören...
Wäre ja schön wenn es am 11ten klappen würde


----------



## SimonHH (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

na...nu kuck...der andreas...|bigeyes

schön,das du auch wieder da bist.:m


----------



## scripophix (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



pj6000 schrieb:


> Man sieht sich *am* Wasser,




Sicher ?

War das letztes Mal nicht eher "*im*"...


----------



## SimonHH (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

......|sagnix


----------



## celler (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> hab mich laaaange nicht gemeldet aber hier bin ich wieder!
> 
> Hier schreiben ja immer noch die gleichen Leute, schön dann wird es ja auf keinen Fall langweilig.#6
> ...


 

ah,er lebt noch.
wollt mich so oft bei dir melden oder aufn kaffee vorbei kommen......
naja,wat nicht ist kann noch werden.
werd mich jetzt öfter bei dir melden ;-)


----------



## HAI-score (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



celler schrieb:


> ....werd mich jetzt öfter bei dir melden ;-)



schön dann sind wir ja schon zu zweit#6


----------



## JoseyWales (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



celler schrieb:


> nene,nicht mich stört es,ich trink nicht........



HAHA...das hab ich aber gaaaanz anders in Erinnerung 



scripophix schrieb:


> *Ich behaupte:* Der Fang eines guten Ostsee-Aals ist ausserhalb der Häfen = am freien Strand ein anglerisches Highlight und erzeugt ähnliche Gefühle wie eine schöne Mefo.
> 
> 
> 
> Celler: Wenn du am 11.7. kein Schneider bist und den Zielfisch besser als wir fängst, dann darfst du über die "Alten" lästern, aber das zu schaffen wird richtig schwer, glaube mir, richtig richtig schwer


Naja..im Herbst klappt das ganz gut auch ausserhalb der Häfen..nur halt immer schön vorn an bleiben...
Celler...ich bin natürlich auf Deiner Seite...



HAI-score schrieb:


> Moin Mädels,
> hab mich laaaange nicht gemeldet aber hier bin ich wieder!
> 
> Hier schreiben ja immer noch die gleichen Leute, schön dann wird es ja auf keinen Fall langweilig.#6
> ...



Hey Andreas..das wäre doch klasse wenn man sich mal wieder sieht 

Also ich werde zu 99% auch dabei sein....rote Lippen wird es dieses mal allerdings nicht geben....braucht sich hier niemand Hoffnung zu machen <ggg>


----------



## scripophix (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Also ich werde zu 99% auch dabei sein....rote Lippen wird es dieses mal allerdings nicht geben....braucht sich hier niemand Hoffnung zu machen <ggg>



Schön, endlich mal wieder... 

Welches eine "Prozentchen" bleibt denn zuhause  ?


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

SCHUBS !!!!!! Noch 3 Tage !!!!:k


----------



## MINIBUBI (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Moin Moin
Oh leutz ich werde nicht kommen können:c:c
Wird dann auch nichts mit der Knobibutter
echt leit tut mich das
MINIBUBI


----------



## Schwarzwusel (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Dascha schade !!!!! 

:c:c:c... keine Knobibudder .. :c:c:c


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Hallo Mädels und Jungs |wavey:

Das hier ist die ultimative Zusage...#6

Stand bis gestern in den Sternen, ob es klappt. Nu is alles gebongt. Bin gestern Nacht zu Hause gekommen und brauch erst mal nicht mehr los. Heute Abend werden Tauis gesammelt und morgen werden sie verfüttert an die Aale:vik:
Freu mich schon auf Euch


----------



## pj6000 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

moin tom,

schön das du auch wieder dabei bist!


----------



## petripohl (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Moin Moin,
@nameless
schön das du zu Hause gekommen bist!!!|kopfkrat
Gruß aus Hamburg
Malte


----------



## pj6000 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



nemles schrieb:


> . Bin gestern Nacht zu Hause *gekommen* und brauch erst mal nicht mehr los



ok!? wo warst du denn....|kopfkrat
war deine frau gestern nacht dabei !? :q:m


----------



## Schwarzwusel (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



nemles schrieb:


> Bin gestern Nacht zu Hause gekommem


 |muahah: dat ging bestimmt alles inne Underbüx.. wa ...?? |bigeyes


----------



## pj6000 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> |muahah: dat ging bestimmt alles inne Underbüx.. wa ...?? |bigeyes



|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Harrrharr :g

Ja, ne, schon klar|evil::q


----------



## SimonHH (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

...tja...und das hier ist die ultimative absage. bis ende des monats nur unterwegs...:v
wünsch euch allen viel spass und nochmehr petri...#6


































...schaisse,wieder kein gegrillter rehrücken für mich |gr:


----------



## nemles (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Ooooch Mönchen...|gr:

Einerseits gut, das es im Job klappt, #6

andererseits...#q  naja, beim nächsten Mal #h


----------



## SimonHH (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

heute ist nicht aller tage...ich komme wieder,keine frage.


----------



## JoseyWales (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



scripophix schrieb:


> Schön, endlich mal wieder...
> 
> Welches eine "Prozentchen" bleibt denn zuhause  ?


 
So..jetzt sind es 99,9%...Hängt davon ab, ob Tom und ich sicher bei Euch ankommen und uns nicht eines der angekündigten Gewitter von der Strasse fegt. Die angekündigten Gewitter der letzten Wochen blieben hier in Lübeck ja meisstens aus...leider muss ich sagen...ein schönes nachmittags Gewitter und die AALE laufen.....
Wer angelt heute denn mit Taui und wer mit Wattis?


----------



## pj6000 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



JoseyWales schrieb:


> Wer angelt heute denn mit Taui und wer mit Wattis?



beides...


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



JoseyWales schrieb:


> So..jetzt sind es 99,9%...Hängt davon ab, ob Tom und ich sicher bei Euch ankommen und uns nicht eines der angekündigten Gewitter von der Strasse fegt. Die angekündigten Gewitter der letzten Wochen blieben hier in Lübeck ja meisstens aus...leider muss ich sagen...ein schönes nachmittags Gewitter und die AALE laufen.....
> Wer angelt heute denn mit Taui und wer mit Wattis?



Sach mal|bigeyes Mich fegt doch kein mitteleuropäisches Gewitter von der Strasse ;+ Da bin ich anderes gewöhnt :m

Köder wird hauptsächlich Taui sein, hab aber Ringler und Wattis vorbestellt.


Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich kurzfristig an Tobse komme??? Oder kann jemand welche organisieren???


----------



## pj6000 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



nemles schrieb:


> Hat jemand ne Idee, wie ich kurzfristig an Tobse komme??? Oder kann jemand welche organisieren???



hast ne pn


----------



## nemles (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Tatsache :q


----------



## MFT Sutje (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Dann wünsche ich euch mal ein FETTES PETRI HEIL,schade das ich diese WE keineZeit habe,sonst würde ich euch mal belästigen.


p.s. fischt mal eine Rute mit Heringsfetzen,hab da was von Steinbutt im Uferbereich gehört,zumindest in Süssau.


----------



## JoseyWales (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch mal ein FETTES PETRI HEIL,schade das ich diese WE keineZeit habe,sonst würde ich euch mal belästigen.
> 
> 
> p.s. fischt mal eine Rute mit Heringsfetzen,hab da was von Steinbutt im Uferbereich gehört,zumindest in Süssau.


 
Hab ich schon heute morgen aus dem Tiefkühler geholt....ist auch ein sehr guter AAL Köder. Wenn hier jemand was abhaben möchte pack ich 2,3 Heringe mehr ein..


----------



## aalreuse (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Wo bleiben die Bilders von den dicken Aalen Männers.:vik::q:q:q


----------



## macmarco (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Wir wollen nun mal langsam wat hören .....also???????????


----------



## celler (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

hä????
alle noch am pennen?????

naja dann fang ich mal an,war mal wieder ein richtig gelungenes treffen mit allem was dazu gehört.
vorher grillen,bisschn schnacken,klamotten zusammen suchen,zum strand fahren,mit ca 15 anglern auf 1 km strand verteilt(geangelt wurde am TP)......

fängen waren eigentlich keinen nennenswerten dabei.
ich denk mal insgesamt wurden an die 60 kleinst dorsche gefangen ,paar kleine platten und 2 schnürsenkel ;-)

@ostsee in dahme
wir kommen wieder ;-)


----------



## scripophix (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Ich bin bis eben noch mit den Beutetransporten beschäftigt gewesen und erst ganz kurz hier. Immerhin haben wir die Nacht durchgezogen und morgens noch "Schnabelaale" gejagt.

Natürlich wird noch über die Fänge berichtet werden, wenn der Trööt nicht so zackig zugemacht wird wie das letzte Mal... Wenn doch, dann nicht. #c


----------



## celler (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

danke euch auch hier nochmal andreas un marion für eure gastfreundlichkeit......
wir kommen gerne wieder ;-)
erst ostsee in flammen und dann aal angeln.
dann ist das we ausgebuchjt....

wann gehts also wieder los?


----------



## JoseyWales (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

ja war wieder mal prima...und wir sind sogar nüchtern geblieben 
Die Fänge waren wirklich bescheiden aber dafür konnte man Nachts teilweise ohne Jacke der Brandung lauschen...
Übrigens wurden ja tagsüber einige Hornies gefangen...und ein Ostsee Opfer gab es doch auch gleich zu anfang )))))


----------



## nemles (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

War eine schöne Veranstaltung.:vik:
Fänge waren ja nicht so berauschend, aber die vielen Kleindorsche geben Hoffnung für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Jauuuu !!! War mal wieder een Gaudi.... #6

Schreit nach Wiederholung


----------



## scripophix (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Männers, rückt doch mal Fotos raus, dann geht's auch hier mit dem Bericht.

Thx


----------



## Schwarzwusel (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Wer ausser Josey hat den Fotos gemacht ????


----------



## scripophix (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

julia, wer sonst, ist ja juli

also celler: bitte aktivieren, die kollegen hier warten auf den schlussbericht


----------



## macmarco (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

*sing* Wir wollen Bilder sehn, wir wollen Bilder sehn..


----------



## celler (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

jaja,ich werd mir mühe geben.
mit dem shize net book von julia ist das alles nicht so einfach mit den fotos fürs i net komprimieren......


----------



## JoseyWales (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****



Schwarzwusel schrieb:


> Wer ausser Josey hat den Fotos gemacht ????



Jaja...ich komm ja schon...







erst einmal war lustiges Beisammensitzen,klönen....






...und grillen bei Ute angtgesagt






danach gings ans Wasser....nein da taucht gerade kein Uboot auf






Das Wusel und Falk haben es sich gemütlich gemacht...






..da ziehen andere schon Ihre Baby Aale






gefuttert wurde natürlich auch am Wasser






Während Tom seinen "Fang" versorgt...






...haben 2 sich ganz doll lieb...






... und Tom entschliesst sich auf die kleinen Fische zu verzichten und sich lieber um die grossen zu kümmern...





das war wohl nichts....also wird gepennt......






...kleine Fische aber grosse Momente






und morgens dann noch einen Sack voll Krabbler

so..ich denke mal in Zeiten von DSL dürfte es keine langen Ladezeiten für diese kleine Bilder Geschichte gegeben haben. Wer alle Bilder haben möchte, die ich geschossen habe schreibt einfach ne PM.
Ansonsten noch mal Dank an alle für die spassigen Stunden und ganz besonders natürlich an Ute...


----------



## Schwarzwusel (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Schöne Bilder Micha !!! TOP....#6

Schick mir mal paar per PN


----------



## scripophix (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Ich nehm dann bitte mal alle anderen noch dazu, schöne Pics, weitr so...


----------



## nemles (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

Ach ist das schöööönn.

Haddu feine Bilderchen gemacht, Josey #6
Da kriegt man gleich Lust, wieder an den Strand zu gehen |rolleyes

Kannst mir die restlichen auch zu schicken??? Dangäää#h


----------



## Wildhare (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: * Ostsee-Aal-Angeltreff 11. Juli in Dahme *** Verabredungsthread ****

so, habe auch noch ein Pics gefunden...

...Expertenrunde zur Besprechung der Lage




... noch mehr Experten...




...Wachpersonal...und belegter Strandabschnitt...


----------

